

ReCAPTCHA just got easier (but only if you’re human) - mwexler
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2013/10/recaptcha-just-got-easier-but-only-if.html

======
mwexler
I was surprised to read that this is focusing primarily on numbers; I thought
one of the values of ReCaptcha was to help improve OCR and deal with
difficult-to-digitize text. I realize that house numbers also need
digitization for google maps, but I wonder if this points out that the OCR
goal wasn't being reached the way they wanted it, or if there is some other
way they will approach it...

